# [Gelöst] Hal, Dbus und KDE media

## EOF

Ich habe hal und dbus in der stabilen version laufen und keine fstab einträge von cdrom, usbstick und dem

sd-cardreader meines Thinkpad T400.

Trotzdem erscheinen in kde unter  media:/ keine einträge, wenn ich ein medium eingelegt habe.

Mit unstabilem hal passiert das gleiche (habe auch an revdep-rebuild gedacht + neustart).

Beim einschieben einer sd-card bekomme ich

```

# dmesg

...

mmc0: card lacks mandatory switch function, performance might suffer.

mmc0: new SD card at address b368

mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 TWTTI 501248KiB

 mmcblk0: p1

mmc0: card b368 removed

```

wenn ich entsprechende einträge in der fstab mache, dann kann ich über kommandozeile alle median mounten.

Es gibt dann auch einträge in media:/, die sich mounten lassen, aber nicht mehr unmounten.

```

# rc-status

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                                                     [ started  ]

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 cpufreqd                                                           [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 xdm  

```

Last edited by EOF on Fri Jan 02, 2009 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Guenther Brunthaler

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Trotzdem erscheinen in kde unter  media:/ keine einträge, wenn ich ein medium eingelegt habe.

 

Das könnte ein Problem des Kartenlesers sein.

Ich selbst habe auch einen, der einen Medienwechseln nicht erkennt. Dürfte eine ein Problem im Treiber-Code sein, denn unter Windows funktioniert es.

Wenn ich in diesem Reader die Medien wechsle, bemerkt dies weder das Kernel noch dbus und auch nicht KDE.

Es gibt allerdings einen Trick: Ich stecke nach jedem Medienwechsel den Reader ab und wieder an. Dann wird das neue Medium neu erkannt.

Die beste Lösung ist aber sicher der Kauf eines neuen Lesegerätes - es gibt sie schon unter 8 € zu haben, und spart deutlich Nerven...

Ein weiteres mögliches Problemfeld sind die Zugriffsrechte im mount-Verzeichnis.

Für Medien die in media:// gemountet werden, wird dynamisch ein Directory in /media erzeugt. Normale User müssen daher in dieses Verzeichnis hineingehen können. Kontrolliere daher ob auch bei dir die Rechte stimmen:

$ ls -ld /media

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 168 23. Dez 23:52 /media

----------

## EOF

Wenn es nur ein problem des card-readers wäre, aber das gleiche Problem habe ich mit dem cdrom im ultrabay schacht und einem usb-stick. Ich muss irgendwas grundsätzliches falsch machen. Die hardware komponenten cdrom und dieser card-reader sind auch in anderen thinkpads der älteren baureihe enthalten.

Die rechte im media verzeichnis stimmen.

----------

## EOF

Hat keiner das T400/T500 und dieses Problem gelöst?

Hier ist meine fstab mit aktivierten Einträgen

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/sd         auto            noauto,user,rw  0 0

/dev/sdb1          /mnt/usb         auto            noauto,user,rw  0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

----------

## UTgamer

Der USB-Treiber hat mancherorts noch das ein oder andere Programmierproblem mit fehlerhafter HW. Ich z.B. habe einen AtlonXP Rechner aus ~2001 mit einem fehlerhaften VIA-Chip. Dort erkennt Linux auch keinen Wechsel an den Cartreadern liegt aber am Hub im Chipsatz.

So blieb mir nichts anderes über als sich mit UDEV zu beschäftigen und UDEV-Regeln von Hand zu erstellen.

Ich geb dir mal meine UDEV-Regeln als Beispiel, kannst du evtl. 1:1 für deinen Rechner übernehmen (bei mir werden alle USB-Geräte mit UBA,UBB, UBC, UB* als Geräte in /dev erstellt, hab aber gehört das die auch anders heissen können).

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

 *Quote:*   

> # ############################################################
> 
> # Selbsterstellte udef Regeln, da die die mit ID 50- und höher anfangen 
> 
> # von Systemupdates überschrieben werden können.
> ...

 

Wenn ich bestimmte USB-Sticks einstecke erstelle ich mir eigene Devices nach denen ich frei mounten kann, entweder über Automounter oder über Handscripte.  :Wink: 

Es bringt mir ja wenig wenn ich einen MP3-Stick einstecke und er nur /dev/uba1 und das andere Device /dev/ubb1 heist ich aber meine Digitalphotos über eine CF-Karte damit austausche, hängt ja nur davon ab wann ich welches Medium eingesteckt habe.

Da ich auf Automounter verzichte hab ich auf meinem Fluxbox 1 Icon und unter /mnt oder auf dem anderen Rechner unter /media die einzelnen vorangelegten Mountordner wie zb:

```
/media/cf

/media/mp3

/media/usb1

/media/usb2

/mnt/cf

/mnt/mp3

/mnt/usb1

/mn7/usb2
```

mit jeweils einer schreibgeschützten 0 Byte Datei drinnen die .keep heist.

So kann ich darauf abfragen ob ein Medium gemountet ist oder nicht. Existiert in den Ordnern eine .keep ist dort eben kein Medium gemountet.

Dann habe ich einen Ordner in $HOME der .scripte heist und dort liegen meine ganzen Scripte.

Hier dann mein Script auf denen ich einige Geräte ab USB-Schnitstellen abfrage:

usb-mounten.sh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #! /bin/sh
> 
> # mount /mnt/usb/
> ...

 

Es öffnet sich dann ein Konquerorfenster mit dem jeweils neu eingesteckten USB-Gerät und wenn ich abziehen möchte drücke ich einfach von Hand vorher nochmal das gleiche Icon und die bereites gemounteten USB-Geräte werden wieder entladen.

Als Hilfsprogramme um zu erkennen wie die Geräte am USB-Hub den wirklich heissen benutzte ich 2 kleine Werkzeuge:

usbview als eigenständiges X-Programm und

udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/uba/uba1 mit Beispielparametern für mein Device uba.

Hoffe dir Denkanstöße gegeben zu haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## EOF

Ich bin ein stück weiter und trotzdem läuft noch nix.

Das Problem ist, dass kde und hal nicht zussammenarbeiten.

Unter kcontrol ist unter

Angeschlossene Geräte -> Speichermedien

->Erweitert [x] Hal Aktivieren(dieses System hat keine Unterstützung für Hal)

genannte Option ausgeblendet

Hal wird bei KDE also gerade nicht genutzt.

Weiss jemand wie ich jetzt weiterkomme?

----------

## Dragonix

hal/dbus USE Flag für die entsprechenden Packete haste aber gesetzt?!

----------

## EOF

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> hal/dbus USE Flag für die entsprechenden Packete haste aber gesetzt?!

 

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, daich ja schon den Networkmanager nutze. Anscheinend habe ich das

hal flag erst nach KDE gesetzt. Ein 

emerge --newuse -uD world

hat geholfen.

----------

